# Loxon Conditioner ?



## RP123 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello to all!! Newbie on the site. Anyways here's my question...I was previously using Loxon conditioner and then spraying a top coat on some cement block walls. I finished the job for the most part but then the building had some heating issues so I had to stop the painting process. I have one small section of the wall left to do. The problem is that I sprayed the wall with Loxon probably 2 months ago hoping to be in there the next day to topcoat, but it never happened. So now I'm back in there and I'm wondering what kind of prep is needed for the wall since the Loxon has been sitting for so long with out a topcoat. New to the S.W. Line of paint and I can't find much on the data sheets for prep. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

Loxon conditioner is basically SW's version of Seal-Krete Original (the vertical-surfaces-only waterproofer). They don't recommend it as a standalone (and I wouldn't recommend Seal-Krete either), but in the short to medium term it will hold up without degrading. If it's only been a couple months I'd say make sure the area is clean and go full steam ahead with the topcoat.


----------



## LaserLines (Jan 31, 2013)

Are these precast tilt walls? If so, should be fine. That Loxon Conditioner is a hell of a primer for tilt-ups.


----------

